# A Really Cool Outbackers Stroy



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Less than a month ago, I joined as a "newbie." On my first post, 'saveferris' responded to me and said he was from Montana also. Remember, MT is the fourth largest state in the counrty, land mass wise. I chatted with him a few times via PM and found out he lives less the 20 minutes from me in the same town.

Since I've joined, I have purchased an OB 250RS from Lakeshore. I would NEVER have thought to seek them out without the recommendations on this forum. Oh, and I saved over $4K over purchasing local ($4k vs $34.95 membership fee? You decide).

Since I've joined, I learned a lot about proper W/D hitch applications and adjustments (Safety vs $34.95 membership fee?).

Since I've joined, I found some awesome MX tips (Stinky, failed black tank vs $34.95 membership fee?).

Back to saveferris... Nathan and I chatted via email a few more times but never spoke until last night. He knew that I had installed a new brake controller on the Burb but didn't have any way to test before driving 700 miles to pick up my new rig. He invited me over to his house to hook up to his trailer to verify all systems work. I went over last night (20 degrees and wind blowing) and Nathan took an hour out of his night to get his trailer ready to hook up to my Burb to make sure everything worked.

That's what outbackers.com is all about. I belong to a few other forums similar to this one but this was THE quickest postive experience I've ever had.

So, for those who have more than 10 or 15 posts and haven't joined, think about the money you have saved by using this site. It will only survive if we all financially support this cool site.

Thanks Nathan. Thanks Doug and all of the Charter members for keeping this alive.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah what he said x2


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I found 2 outbackers within a few miles of me too. I tried to recruit one at the Thousand Trails in Urbanna Va. he lives about 15 min away and another one found me and he lives about 5 min. away. Funny how that works. Never mind all the tips I got here.....


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Outbackers are the best people on the planet! I love this place!


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

You're very welcome, James! I'm sure you would do the same for anyone else who needed a hand.

And ditto on your comments about this community. This is a special place, and we should do everything we can to make sure it is around for a long time to come.

So now that there are at least two of us Outbackers in the state, I guess the next step is to plan a rally?!


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

That is very cool!! And I will put my 2 cents worth in about SaveFerris. I saw his profile and noticed he was a Cougs fan. When I clicked on his profile I found out he is also a Cowboys fan. I IM'd him to say hi because our daughter goes to WSU and I have been a Cowboys fan for years. Anyway, he replied and was so friendly. I have to say, this is a great group. We have met some wonderful people that we enjoy camping with and I have gotten some great information (even though we are an SOB).

Let us know if you plan a Montana rally. My husband is always game for fly fishing out there!!

Kelly


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Remember: Outbackers is a frame of mind! SOB's, Outbackers, Newbies, etc are all welcome here.


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

I have joined 4 other camping related forums and Outbackers is by far the best with absolutely NO COMPARISON!! We traded in our Outback this past June on a Forest River Sandpiper and the Forest River forum is absolutely lame compared to Outbackers. This is the best online camping community there is, bar none!!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

This forum is great, compared to others there is no comparison, we also read the posts and was directed to lakeshore rv, sometimes doing a little research sure an pay off, in knowledge and dollars!!


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

Good For You... and you are right this is a great site.

So it looks like I am all by my self way up here in the frozen NORTH !!!!! Hey Montana ain't that far away from here...we do share a border. AND technically Montana is an extension of Alberta


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

What a great story. Those who do the research keep themselves from making up to a $10,000 mistake. Even some of the life experiences can save money and in many cases, save lives when out there on the highway. SaveFerris acted in the very manner and spirit of the reason Vern started this site sooo many years ago, back when most of us newbies were not around. I would love to hear more stories like this one. 
So, who starts the Montana Rally thread?


----------

